# Looking for DTG t-shirt printing, large size, ships to australia, prints on darks/blacks.



## rzarekt (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm looking for a DTG printer that will ship to Australia,
and
Can print larger than A3 close to A2
Can print on black shirts and dark colours.
Lays a white underbase underneath.

Even on the lighter t-shirts I like the print to be able to be felt like paint and screen printing.

I'm after printing multiple designs but only one of each.

I have looked through the preffered vendors but none of them suit what I want.

Thanks.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Email Austin [email protected] he is a DTG printer in Austrailia that can print on darks


----------



## rzarekt (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey I sent an email, but it came back, Think that email address is dead, any others?

They don't have to be located in Australia, just will ship to Australia.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry it was [email protected].. he is also TSF member


----------



## rzarekt (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, thanks for that.
I emailed him but he can only print up to A3 size.

Still looking for someone who can print bigger sizes and on darks.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

rzarekt said:


> Hey, thanks for that.
> I emailed him but he can only print up to A3 size.
> 
> Still looking for someone who can print bigger sizes and on darks.


Hi friend,

You may consider to source any printer who screen print in discharge ink, it will have a same soft hand feel like DTG printing in BLACK t-shirt, and much easier to get in touch than DTG printers with such a large size print. 

Just your second choice.

Bill


----------



## rzarekt (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, 
Thanks, but I like the hard feel of dtg with the white base underneath so it is alike to normal screen-printing.
And the only reason I can't really do screen-printing is because I'm after about 10 different designs printed once.

So just one-offs, and with set-up costs that isn't really practical.

I've seen a large dtg printing service before "fullmetaltshirts" or something, but they seem to be dead.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

rzarekt said:


> because I'm after about 10 different designs printed once.
> 
> So just one-offs, and with set-up costs that isn't really practical.


So it is.  Then, DTG is really the way to go. 



rzarekt said:


> I've seen a large dtg printing service before "fullmetaltshirts" or something, but they seem to be dead.


Try to move your question to other subjects, and increase more exposure and see if someone know and offer a suggestion if possible, or change your t-shirt into 100%polyester and use sublimation printing. 

Best luck with you!

Bill


----------



## rzarekt (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks I'll try that, and also look into dye-sublimination.


----------



## abboot (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't do it all, but I can try.


----------



## elijah025 (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks you


----------



## Webics Pty Ltd (Mar 29, 2012)

Mate, you will *NEVER* find a better T-Shirt Printer for what you are talking about than what australian businesses has to offer. dont outsource when we have fantastic companies here!


----------

